# New camo company! Kuiu for the whitetail world!



## Owen007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Introducing Catalyst Camo! This camo is brand new to the outdoor world and I am more then excited to be a rep for this company! Unlike mainstream hunting apparel such as Under Armour and First Lite that have a in-store upcharge, Catalyst has none of that as its only available online for straight to consumer pricing. (Like KUIU except geared towards Whitetail guys). They will have all of their garments up and for sale on the website in the next coming weeks. If you guys would go visit the website and check it out for yourselves, you won't be disappointed! They currently have the pattern on display as well as the ability for them to send you updates on the release date of the gear. Go check it out!!


http://www.catalystperformanceapparel.com/


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

I see you are listed as in MN. Where is this company based, and where is the gear made?


----------



## Owen007 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's based out of Tennesee, and I assume it's also made there. I'm a pro staff for them, but I'm sure they could give you all the info you need if you shoot them a email


----------



## Owen007 (Jul 27, 2014)

stork64 said:


> I see you are listed as in MN. Where is this company based, and where is the gear made?


I am a pro staff for them, but any info on that can be given by contacting them via email on there website


----------



## travmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

The company is actually based out of winona, mn.


----------



## bowman456 (May 20, 2016)

Where at in Tennessee? What kind of insulation do they use?


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

maybe they will come out with clothing for guys with some meat on their bones. Kuiu is skinny man clothing. I have some but in XXl and it's tighter than I prefer. THe XXXL fit's like most XXL's do but the arms at like 4 inches too long. Hope this company can get it right. Kind looks like Natural Gear, but more open concept which is cool. I'd buy it if it's made for "real" cold and not "Tennesee cold". You will freeze your balls off in Kuiu sitting in a tree at 10 degrees. I've done it.


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Email not available!!!


----------



## GotDraw? (Jun 30, 2014)

looks interesting!
keep us updated!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Interested also just can't find much, I did get a email saying coming soon.


----------



## fitadad (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Jdavis9753 (May 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Anything out yet?


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Still nothing???


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice design ....so many piece and quality product ?


----------

